# Niagara Falls



## fargo_182 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well took a stroll to the falls this afternoon to take some photos. I took alot! and these are a few I thought were decent enough to post. Just boaught my first DSLR 3 weeks ago. So C&C encouraged please. All shots done in shutter priority, ISO 100. The shots were all in center weight, if I changed that would they look better? aperture was at 5.6 most of the shots.

I know the squirell is centered but this was the only one where he is all in focus. Other then that?


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2007)

The squirrel doesn't have to be centered.  Hope you don't mind, doesn't say if it's OK to edit your photos, but I did.

Only cropped closer, pixels might get screwy.


----------



## Zada (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow... I went to the Falls years ago, but I definately don't remember it being so beautiful.  

Personally, I love the photos!


----------



## fargo_182 (Dec 12, 2007)

my photos are good?
I was so bummed when I loaded them on the computer thinking they sucked!
I'm glad you like them!

Kundalini;
I had some close ups like that but most of him was out of focus. Maybe If I crop the original then resize, it will look better.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 12, 2007)

Forgot to mention that the rainbow effect is sinister and I like the way you caught the waterflow in the last.  Maybe just a tad to much contrast.

BTW, if you number your photos, it's easier to make reference to what people critique.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Photo #2 with the waterfall & rainbow is right on! Nice job.


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 13, 2007)

Great pics and my fav has to be nr.2


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the 4th of the telescope (looks like an alien) and the 5th one best. Like how you captured the mist over the rocks :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Fargo, My wife and I just got back from two nights at the Falls. Drove down in freezing rain and back in a snowfall. Good times.

Nice shots. I will post some in a day or so. 

Eric


----------



## fargo_182 (Dec 13, 2007)

We had a pretty good snow storm today, so that green is now all white. I have some pics of the ice I'll post if I can get them to look half decent.

Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 14, 2007)

I love the pictures they look wonderful.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice shootin Fargo.  For me 2 and 4 are my faves. 

 Im going to head to Niagara in January, I hope if we can get into a deep freeze.   Not sure if you have ever checked it out..but you have to walk down in the tunnels when it is frozen over.  What an awesome site.


----------



## fargo_182 (Dec 14, 2007)

It's weird I've lived 20 min from niagara falls all my life, and I have never been on the maid of the mist. I have only been in the tunnel once, about 15 years ago. Seems weird probably to most, I guess you take it for granted.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 14, 2007)

fargo_182 said:


> It's weird I've lived 20 min from niagara falls all my life, and I have never been on the maid of the mist. I have only been in the tunnel once, about 15 years ago. Seems weird probably to most, I guess you take it for granted.


 
If we get this snow storm they are promising, Im hoping to get to Dundas, and maybe Grindstone, or Websters falls.   
I have lived in Toronto, all my life...so far, and still have not seen a lot of places.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

last one is my favorite, i love the running water with the dark rocks


----------



## osirus (Dec 14, 2007)

fargo_182 said:


> It's weird I've lived 20 min from niagara falls all my life, and I have never been on the maid of the mist. I have only been in the tunnel once, about 15 years ago. Seems weird probably to most, I guess you take it for granted.



same here, never on the maid of the mist, in the tunnel about 12 years ago..

where you from?


----------



## fargo_182 (Dec 15, 2007)

Fort Erie for 21 years and Port Colborne for 2 years. I feel so bad for people who come here for a vacation, especially a week. There isn't much to do in Niagara Falls.


----------



## Nightsblood (Dec 15, 2007)

I love that last photo.  Reminds me of creamy filling pouring over cookie crumbs.  MMMMMM, Cookies!


----------



## osirus (Dec 17, 2007)

fargo_182 said:


> Fort Erie for 21 years and Port Colborne for 2 years. I feel so bad for people who come here for a vacation, especially a week. There isn't much to do in Niagara Falls.



yeah really
theres the falls, and the casino..
a few other little things i guess.. but nothing really..

im in st catharines


----------

